# Moving from Denver, CO to Puerto Vallarta



## susanmsch (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi All - Looks like I will have my FM3 within a month. I'll be making this move on my own and am looking for some support getting settled in. Are there any social groups interested in meeting a Coloradoan formerly from Chicago? My interests - well, I love to cook and love all kinds of arts and music.

I could use some suggestions on renting an apartment or house as well. I'll be working near Bucerias, Nayarit. The job opportunity came as a surprise. My experience in Mexico has been two single week visits as a tourist in PV. I welcome this challenge of relocating and meeting new friends.

This is my first post. Any tips on maneuvering the Expatforum would also be helpful.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

This is on-topic, so it would be apt to post in the main forum instead of La Chatarrería. Have you already browsed other threads in the main forum – have they raised any further questions in your mind?


----------



## susanmsch (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. Will do.


----------

